# Taz and Bentley



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

Here are my 2 kitties. I love them more than anything in the world!! :kittyball

*Taz:*

DSC_0166 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


DSC00583 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


CIMG2165 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr

*Bentley:*

Mr. Bentley by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


470469_10150747643612444_1797552330_o by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


286629_10150263474992444_7823344_o by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they're beautiful! Are either of them breeds, or just exotic looking DSH's? They're really something.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Great cats; great photography. I particularly like the B & W headshot of Bentley. Also the full length of Taz.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

What gorgeous cats! Taz's eyes are to die for, and is Bentley a _black_ tabby?

Beautiful kitties. I, too, am curious if one or both of them are a fancy breed, or if they're just very uniquely-coloured moggies. Either way, they're both very striking, and your photography is wonderful as well.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you have anymore color pictures of Bentley? He looks like he's a black smoke tabby. The last picture makes it hard to see his body, but the little I can see does give me the impression of him being a black smoke tabby. Both cats are gorgeous, by the way. And I'm a sucker for blue-eyed cats...especially orange tabbies and chocolate and/or seal pointed ragdolls. ;-)


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you for the kind words 

i honestly have NO clue what breeds they are .. i got taz as a baby from a customer of mine, and found bentley on the street as a baby ... i'm a sucker for cats that have no home..... :lol: i'd take them all in if i had the space and money. unfortunatley i only am allowed 2 pets in my apartment haha.

as for more pics...of course i have more pics lol


DSC_0163 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


1 (2) by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


CIMG2154 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


*lol this picture of taz as a baby always makes me laugh, i feel like it needs a caption hahahah*

IMG_3423 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


IMG_2374 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


IMG_0043 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr

*taz is pretty big, long enough to reach his paws on top of the counter from the floor, and weighs about 15 lbs*

CIMG1579 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr







Picture 149 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


IMG_3069 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


DSC_0371 by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Pyrexia (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful kitties!

I love the close ups.


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

i forgot about this video :lol:

totally BFF's


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

That video is absolutely precious. I wish my kitties were buddies like that. I mean, they tolerate each other, but they're certainly not BFFs. They've only been together for a couple months, though, so maybe there is hope for the future.


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

jawramik said:


> That video is absolutely precious. I wish my kitties were buddies like that. I mean, they tolerate each other, but they're certainly not BFFs. They've only been together for a couple months, though, so maybe there is hope for the future.


There is always hope!! It took Taz and Bentley a little while to get as close as they are!!


----------



## goombella (Mar 1, 2012)

Taz and Bentley are absolutely striking! I started off naming one of my cats Bentley because he was born with this weird bent tail but he was such a big goof ,the name never stuck. One of my daughters started calling him Gibby and that seemed to suit him better. Your Bentley looks much more sophisticated.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your cats are amazing. Loved the look of pure joy on the little one's face as he is being groomed.


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Taz looks about like a flame point siamese especially the eyes and the way his coloring falls. He is gorgeous  well both are


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn’t realize that Bentley was the younger of the two until I watched the video. By the way I loved your choice of music in the video, very touching.
Also I just love the color of Bentley, it so unusual. I like it.


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you! and yes a vet did tell me a while back that taz appears to have some siamese in him.

taz is ~5 years and bentley we think is around 2 years old now ...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh are they cute!! The moment in the first video where Bentley rolls over on his side and Taz puts his paw around him is just precious. How big is Bentley? I know you said Taz is very long and about 15 lbs., but Bentley looks absolutely tiny next to him! 

I'm glad to see that other kitties chase their tails - don't know if my Celia's ever seen her tail reflected though.  And Bentley's equally graceful whether he's circling clockwise or counterclockwise. I don't think I've ever seen my kitty go in both directions like that.

The pics are all beautiful, by the way - they look professional!


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

spirite said:


> Oh my gosh are they cute!! The moment in the first video where Bentley rolls over on his side and Taz puts his paw around him is just precious. How big is Bentley? I know you said Taz is very long and about 15 lbs., but Bentley looks absolutely tiny next to him!
> 
> I'm glad to see that other kitties chase their tails - don't know if my Celia's ever seen her tail reflected though.  And Bentley's equally graceful whether he's circling clockwise or counterclockwise. I don't think I've ever seen my kitty go in both directions like that.
> 
> The pics are all beautiful, by the way - they look professional!


thank you! ummmm bentley i would say now is about 3/4 the size of taz as far as length and height goes..... but he weighs much less, he is very thin! he eats like crazy though, i think he just has a very high metabolism!


----------



## TravisFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

i seriously think that bentley is fascinated with t.v. ... he will said on my desk and just watch everything i'm doing, or sit on the couch and stare at the t.v. when i am watching anything...

i was watching a movie a while back and this was bentley for about 30 minutes literally.


424412_10150544926097444_1767333049_n by TLW•Photo, on Flickr


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

TravisFTW said:


> thank you! ummmm bentley i would say now is about 3/4 the size of taz as far as length and height goes..... but he weighs much less, he is very thin! he eats like crazy though, i think he just has a very high metabolism!


LOL!!! That was hilarious! What a great idea. If I had a means of taking video (other than with my ancient cell phone), I'd love to try that out. Celia would probably just run away though. The best part in that video is the end, when the screen goes blank and he turns around to look, "hey! where'd that elusive toy go? put that back on!"


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

You have one heck of a camera there, don't you? 

Some good lookin' boys, too!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Pretty kitties! And I LOVE the names!


----------

